# Training with big_jim_87(pics etc)



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Finally got this up :thumb:

Right this my journal where im gonna keep a track of diet, training, etc so that Jim can see where im going and how im getting on. Im back from my holiday and ready to put some mass on

My biggest problem is that i keep swapping what im doing from routines and bulking/cutting so i thought going with a coach would keep me on the right track and after some good feedback from his clients i will hopefully see the results im after. Im going to stay natty for the rest of this year and have a think about using maybe next year.

Gonna keep the pics coming every month or so and maybe some vids if my training partner comes back to the gym

Stats at the mo are...

31 years old

173lb

5ft 11 inch

BF%??

1rm...

Squat 125kg

Bench 92.5kg

Dead 145kg

Training is starting on a 3 day split, with a good clean diet and supps(the usual suspects, mono, glutamine,daa) and plenty of joint health

Pics... http://s1228.photobucket.com/albums/ee455/fash11/ (I know i know im a right poser in front of the mirror lol)

My goals: Pretty clear from the pics

-Short term goals are to get my 3 big lifts upto where they were about 6 months ago as quickly as possible.

-I have a weeding to go to in june next year in Ayia Napa so i want to be as big and as lean as i possibly can be for that

-Long term goals are obviously to keep progressing, getting bigger and leaner and learning aong the way

Love abit of banter so feel free to take the p1ss

Time to get fat and furry for winter :thumbup1:

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Trained legs on Monday...

Hammy curls 47.5kg x 10 failure

Extensions 85kg x 10 failure

Squat 70kg x 8 failure :lol:

Calf raise smiths 40kg x 9 failure

Leg raise 3xfailure on 17 reps

Cant believe how weak i was, i havent squatted,benched or done deads for over 3 months so im week in those lifts. Enjoyed it though, im sure if i stick to the diet and rest up well then i will get back to where i was in no time, diet was clean, felt hungry all day and ended up going through an whole bag of cashews.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Best of luck with your goals mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Dorian Gray said:


> Best of luck with your goals mate


Thanks very much mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Look in pretty good shape at the minute mate, a much better starting point than me!

You will like training with him, nice straight forward no bullsh1t apprach.

GO TEAMM JIM WOOOOOOO ##### lol.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Legs look a very strong part for you, nice teardrops! You always been natty too????????????


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ha ha team Jim

Cheers for the comments if only i was 20lbs heavier aye

Ive done a couple of cycles in the past, tbol, pmag and main cycle was test and eq.

I look better on cycle like evryone but i again its not eating enough and also swapping routinesand ideas is my biggest problem


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Ha ha team Jim
> 
> Cheers for the comments if only i was 20lbs heavier aye
> 
> ...


Not anymore it isnt. you do what your told and when your told and make the most progress you ever have. just stick to what he says mate.

- - - Updated - - -



ash1981 said:


> Ha ha team Jim
> 
> Cheers for the comments if only i was 20lbs heavier aye
> 
> ...


Not anymore it isnt. you do what your told and when your told and make the most progress you ever have. just stick to what he says mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not anymore it isnt. you do what your told and when your told and make the most progress you ever have. just stick to what he says mate.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Not anymore it isnt. you do what your told and when your told and make the most progress you ever have. just stick to what he says mate.


Yea thats what im gonna do mate, one of the main reasons i wanted a coach


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Wednesdays work...

Decline bench 70kg x 7 failure

Dips failured on 4 bw reps

Side raise 15lbs x 17 reps failed

Ez skulls 25kg x 8 reps

Floor crunches failed on 18 reps

Again just getting back into things again, using the bigger exercise, still embarrasingly week though lol


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

All the best ash .


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

ewen said:


> All the best ash .


Nice one, cheers Ewen


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Looking good already mate, all the best !


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> Looking good already mate, all the best !


Thanks Al, all the best for you and dutch mate


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

good luck buddy


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Subbed, good luck mate will be following


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fridays training

Close grip chins bw x 5 failure

Deads 100kg x 5

Db pullover 20 x 12

Rear delts 15lbs x 11

db preacher 10kg x 8 failure

Plank 60 secs x 3


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

big steve said:


> good luck buddy


Cheers Steve, and to you mate


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

Good luck mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

C.Hill said:


> Subbed, good luck mate will be following


Nice one dude


----------



## onthebuild (Sep 3, 2011)

subbed


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Paul.B. said:


> Good luck mate.


Thanks mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Forget the weight and saying its embarrassing mate. It will increase all the time with all the changes to diet and training Jim implements. I decided to drop my decline weight from 135kg to 120kg today and the contraction was considerably better and I worked the chest much more so not ALL about weight. My reps were considerably more on the 120kg


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Forget the weight and saying its embarrassing mate. It will increase all the time with all the changes to diet and training Jim implements. I decided to drop my decline weight from 135kg to 120kg today and the contraction was considerably better and I worked the chest much more so not ALL about weight. My reps were considerably more on the 120kg


Yea its only embarrassing as i cant believe how much i lifted last week as from 3 months back. And again like you said the contraction was there in all three days, ive had some severe doms all bloody week:thumb:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good. That's what you want and IMO to not stop getting that contraction just to go up in weight. I ego lifted on chest for a long long time - and my chest is pathetic. Always went for maximum contraction on legs - legs my best body part. Just wish I realised sooner.


----------



## RACK (Aug 20, 2007)

Agree with Supra, weight doesn't mean jack for now jsut lift what you can lift

Will keep popping in, good luck


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

RACK said:


> Agree with Supra, weight doesn't mean jack for now jsut lift what you can lift
> 
> Will keep popping in, good luck


Cheers nice one rack, good luck to you to bud


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Good. That's what you want and IMO to not stop getting that contraction just to go up in weight. I ego lifted on chest for a long long time - and my chest is pathetic. Always went for maximum contraction on legs - legs my best body part. Just wish I realised sooner.


Yea I trained legs again today and got almost lift up in reps or weight with good form.

I can feel my legs starting to hurt already and they are like jelly still

How did you get on with the whey paste supra?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Yea I trained legs again today and got almost lift up in reps or weight with good form.
> 
> I can feel my legs starting to hurt already and they are like jelly still
> 
> How did you get on with the whey paste supra?


Nice one.

Not tried it yet i keep forgetting, doh!!!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Get on it, very filling


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yesterday trained legs.

Seated hammy curls Failed on 8 plates x 12

Extensions 85kg x 13 failure

Squat 70kg x 10 failure, got 12 in 1st working set

Seated calfs 75 x 19 reps to failure

Leg raises Bw x 14 reps to failure

Weight monday morning 177lbs, thats up by 3 lbs from last monday, but creatine is gonna be the cause of that i would say

Diets been good, plenty of rest also. Upped the reps or weigh on every single exercise and dropped th rest time on the leg raises, abs were burning by the end of the session

Doms arent to bad to be fair, Push day in the morning


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cracking workout today, felt really strong will post up weights n abit


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Push day today.

Incline bb 55kg x 10

Dips Bw x 5 reps to failure(4th set)

Side raise 20lbs x 14 reps to failure inc 5 partials

Ez skulls 27.5kg x 7 to failure

Crunches 3 sets to failure, 60 secs rest

Took BBW Charge as pre workout, it doesnt get you wired but does give you the "only one in the room focus"

Got dip up in reps and down in rest time, also the side raises went up in weight and reps and skulls again weight and reps. Gonna add weight to dips next week.

Good training today, was well in the zone and wish i could train like this everytime,


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

ah.... here it is, couldnt find it m8 lol - didnt know u were training under big jim, hes aiight i suppose :lol:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> ah.... here it is, couldnt find it m8 lol - didnt know u were training under big jim, hes aiight i suppose :lol:


Ha yea he has some good points

lol


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Ash i've come in here after you said to in kay journal. Where are the photos of you bladdered in your underwear? If you don't have any i'm leaving right away!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Ash i've come in here after you said to in kay journal. Where are the photos of you bladdered in your underwear? If you don't have any i'm leaving right away!


Hold on ffs

Give me chance:lol:


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Hold on ffs
> 
> Give me chance:lol:


Its ok i'll give you a couple of days to get them on.

Anyway mate good luck with your training, Jim seems to be doing a good job with Supra so I'm sure you'll do well. Having someone set it all out for you takes a lot of the stress away i find. Weights going up as well which is a big plus. How long you planning on working with him for?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> Its ok i'll give you a couple of days to get them on.
> 
> Anyway mate good luck with your training, Jim seems to be doing a good job with Supra so I'm sure you'll do well. Having someone set it all out for you takes a lot of the stress away i find. Weights going up as well which is a big plus. How long you planning on working with him for?


Cheers mate. Yea good luck to you to.

You still with Scotty?

I think wieghts will reall start to fly up soon as i used to be able to lift more than i can now with good form, so im expecting a decent increase in both fulness and weight over the next couple of weeks

I have a wedding in Napa next june(not mine,fck that) to get into the best poss shape i can, thats my goal currently. I have signed up with Jimbo for around 3 months and see how we get on, if i can wrok with him and more importantly if he can work with me then see where im at i suppose

But he seems a good, funny guy so alls good so far dude


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

alrite shegger, subd


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

JANIKvonD said:


> alrite shegger, subd


Hooorrrraaaayyy

Fair play mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Cheers mate. Yea good luck to you to.
> 
> You still with Scotty?
> 
> ...


Yep still with Scott mate and will be for the foreseeable future. Enjoying working with him as everything he's told me at the moment or had me do seems to of been spot on.

Always gotta look good for your hols mate! We are going to look in about March at where I'm at and if he thinks i'm good enough to step on stage i'll aim for end of June which will be perfect for my holiday to Magaluf in July. That's the main aim, fcuk the comp! haha!

You got a weight in mind you want to be for Napa? Or does it not matter as long as you look good?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Really so your gonna go on hols and not do the comp or your gonna do both? both surely?

Magaluf have you been there before?

Not really to be fair, i wanna be as big and as lean as i can possibly be for Napa, maybe i shoule discuss a weight with Jim,but def wanna be full visible abs. 

Wanna try and do it natty but i know thats not gonna happen, its 9 months to the wedding, how can i resist, especially when time comes to diet down


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Really so your gonna go on hols and not do the comp or your gonna do both? both surely?
> 
> Magaluf have you been there before?
> 
> ...


No point discussing a weight at all. weight targets are pointless imo UNLESS its to get under a certain wieght for a comp. Ive chased numbers before and hit 15 stone 10, now im only 14 stone 7 and look considerably bigger and better shape so dont add weight to hit a target wiehgt.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> No point discussing a weight at all. weight targets are pointless imo UNLESS its to get under a certain wieght for a comp. Ive chased numbers before and hit 15 stone 10, now im only 14 stone 7 and look considerably bigger and better shape so dont add weight to hit a target wiehgt.


No mate thats pretty much what i was thinking to be fair, ill just see where im at and when jim thinks its time to diet down then ill follow what he says

Ive only been with him for 10 days so far:lol: need to just get my head down, lift,eat and sleep


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Really so your gonna go on hols and not do the comp or your gonna do both? both surely?
> 
> Magaluf have you been there before?
> 
> ...


The show is my prep for Maga mate ha! No honestly I want to do a show in June and then holiday is a week or so after so want to stay in good nick for it.

Been Maga the last two years for stag do's and next year is a stag do as well!

You are quite lean now mate so as long as you don't put loads of fat on which I doubt Jim will let you, then you'll have visible abs.

I dieted down last year without gear and lost a lot of muscle, did it this year with test p and winny and didn't seem to lose much, so in my opinion I'd use gear.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

liam0810 said:


> The show is my prep for Maga mate ha! No honestly I want to do a show in June and then holiday is a week or so after so want to stay in good nick for it.
> 
> Been Maga the last two years for stag do's and next year is a stag do as well!
> 
> ...


Ill mirror this, dieting without aas SUCKS! I lost so much when i did it and still looked like turd.


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Steak will do me saturday, with onion rings, chips, stilton sauce, some beers, maybe a massive piece of chocolate fudge cake. Just turn your back as i eat it Jim.

Legs tonight for me then my burger king post workout Clarkey.......


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> The show is my prep for Maga mate ha! No honestly I want to do a show in June and then holiday is a week or so after so want to stay in good nick for it.
> 
> Been Maga the last two years for stag do's and next year is a stag do as well!
> 
> ...


Yea i think just with test would be for me, a longer ester then prop so i still fell like king kong whilst away in napa


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Steak will do me saturday, with onion rings, chips, stilton sauce, some beers, maybe a massive piece of chocolate fudge cake. Just turn your back as i eat it Jim.
> 
> Legs tonight for me then my burger king post workout Clarkey.......


Sounds top mate


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

so how you getting on with it all

Iv had no tx so im guessing all is going smoothly

I hear from supra daily ffs... lol (messing bud i like our chats)

sticking to diet?

training progressing weekly? (or fortnightly as we mix things up)

enjoying it?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> so how you getting on with it all
> 
> Iv had no tx so im guessing all is going smoothly
> 
> ...


Fck me, only took you 4 pages mate, lol only fckin about i know your busy.

Yea its good, wanna train more but thats more to do with i love being there rather than progress. Diets been good, bit bloated from the creatine and carbs, even whey bloats me, my stomach is so sensitive.

Yea im enjoying it Jim, and yea im getting stronger every session.

I can text you more if your missing me, its not a problem lol


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Lol funny ****er!

Yea on the bloat try some digestive enzymes with each meal for a week or two see how you feel then slowly lower it to 2-3x day should be enough.

Should help the bloat a bit

Also try SSN 100% whey, very light and easy on the guts...

I can get bloated or even get the shyts from some brands of whey (will not name them) but SSN 100% whey is so easy on my guts!

The anabolic muscle builder is also easy on the gut...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> Lol funny ****er!
> 
> Yea on the bloat try some digestive enzymes with each meal for a week or two see how you feel then slowly lower it to 2-3x day should be enough.
> 
> ...


Ok mate ill have a look at the digestive enzeymes, where can you get them sort of things, supermarket??

Im gonna get ssn stuff once my current batch runs out, i will have a look at the 100% whey and ive already tried a tub of anaoblic muscle builder as its quite high in carbs and protien but very low in fat iirc. Also has mono in it???

Can you text me your 5% discount code again as ive lost all my old messages due to getting the new iphone


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Ok mate ill have a look at the digestive enzeymes, where can you get them sort of things, supermarket??
> 
> Im gonna get ssn stuff once my current batch runs out, i will have a look at the 100% whey and ive already tried a tub of anaoblic muscle builder as its quite high in carbs and protien but very low in fat iirc. Also has mono in it???
> 
> Can you text me your 5% discount code again as ive lost all my old messages due to getting the new iphone


Yea awesome ratio of pro carb fat

Has creatine, glutamine too

Very good product I highly recommend!

The code is for

www.bodybuildingdepot.co.uk

Code- JWTM1BDG3


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> Yea awesome ratio of pro carb fat
> 
> Has creatine, glutamine too
> 
> ...


Cool mate


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Yea i think just with test would be for me, a longer ester then prop so i still fell like king kong whilst away in napa


All I used was test prop and winny mate and that was enough for me. Yep you'll be like a rapey King Kong!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

liam0810 said:


> All I used was test prop and winny mate and that was enough for me. Yep you'll be like a rapey King Kong!


Ill just have to lock the mrs in the cupboard for a couple of nights lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pull day this morning.

Narrow grip pulldowns 65kg x 10 plus 5 partials

Deadlifts 100kg x 7(should of done more)

Db pullover 22.5kg x 10 failure

Rear delt raise 15lbs x 14 plus 6 partials

Db preacher curls 10kg x 10 to failure

Plank 3x65 secs sets

Felt as strong as i have since coming back from hols. Smashed down a pre workout Charge drink and i was wired for about 6 hours.

Only down side of Charge is it seems to suppress the appetite abit, but then so did the speed and sniff i used to bang back many moons ago

All weights up , pullovers the most, got a real good contraction on these.

Deads i could of done more possibly 3 but i am still so wary of my lower back playing up again, so as Mingster says "slow and steady wins the race"

Got my iphone 5 up and running properly at last and also booked my sleeve for a week on monday, happy days

Cant wait for mondays leg day already


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

All looking good mate! Good the strength is on the increase, more importantly is the food on the increase?

Loving the partials, awesome eh! i love them on the dead stop on skulls, was stuck 5 seconds with a rep last night was killer just sat there lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> All looking good mate! Good the strength is on the increase, more importantly is the food on the increase?
> 
> Loving the partials, awesome eh! i love them on the dead stop on skulls, was stuck 5 seconds with a rep last night was killer just sat there lol.


Yea I'm feeling good. The first week I was hungry all the time but it has settled down abit recently

But I'm eating what he's told me and I think I'm putting weight on. Yea dead stop on skulls is a killer but on feeds fck me I thought I was gonna topple when I put the bar down

5 sec rep sounds nice mate

You got a jorno going ?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not got journal unfortunately. Did have but trouble causes at work so had to get it deleted.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Not got journal unfortunately. Did have but trouble causes at work so had to get it deleted.


Ah cool mate, should get another one up


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

May do at some point mate but dont want the hassle from people at work, little trouble causing cvnt.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> May do at some point mate but dont want the hassle from people at work, little trouble causing cvnt.


Shame mate, use this one i don't care

You got your banner written out for the weekend yet pol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trained legs monday morning felt strong, another sachet of charge was necked and i got to work

Lying hammys 52.5kg x 7 reps plus 4 partials faliure

Leg extensions 90kg x 9 plus 4 partials failure

Squat failed on 9 reps at 75kg

Smiths calf raise 3 sets @ 40kg upto 20 reps failure

Leg raises 3 bw sets max reps was 28

went to failure on all lifts, got doms straight away and once again everything up in weight. Shortend the rest time between some exercises too so def progressing.

Having a weekend without drinking makes me so much more stronger on a monday morning than if i have had a heavy one on a sat night. Diet has been spot on although i did eat abit of sh1t on sat night.

Started on a tub of ravenous so hopefully gonna start to see my hunger increase and also toilet time increase also

Weight was upto 176.3lbs monday morning from 173lbs when i first started. Need to get myself some sort of training partner as the old fvckers in there in the morning wouldnt be strong enough to spot even me let alone know what to do.

Push day tomorrow, hair cut to look reem for the weekend and plenty more clean food to get growing


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Glad things are going good mate. Are you going up in weight on exercises each week? I have done that for ages now i love it. Even now im cruising a while (i dont even use aas so dont know why i have just said that..........................) i am still progressing week on week.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Glad things are going good mate. Are you going up in weight on exercises each week? I have done that for ages now i love it. Even now im cruising a while (i dont even use aas so dont know why i have just said that..........................) i am still progressing week on week.


Ha your mad.

Im chatting to Jim at the minute about maybe a course, cant help myself.

Yea they are going up every week and also rest time is creeping down bit by bit.

Watching jimbos vids he doesnt seem to have rest between sets, but i reckon he just edits the 10 mins out each time lol

Im only logging the last set to failure as per what he wants but im doing alot more than written down obvs


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok this morning was push day, felt abit tired in there.

Decline bb 70kg x 8 reps failed

Dips Bw x 6 reps pplus 2 partials to failure

Db side raise 20lbs x 12 reps plus 6 partials to failure

Ez bar skulls 27.kg x 8 reps plus 2 partials failure

Crunches 40,30,29 reps bw,

Nees to add weight to criunches now,everything up again whether its rest time, weight or reps, incuding warm up sets

Just need someone to spot me in there in the mornings cos the old fckers aint gonna do it and theres only about 5 people in there anyway.

trying to sort out a little cycle thats easy on the old hairline

Time to get eating food


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Trained back and bi's in there this am

Quick picture of gym...

Will update weights soon, got a little vid of deads too


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Fridays session

Wide grip chins assisted -40kg x 6 plus 6 partials

Deads 100kg x 8

Db pullovers 22.5kg x 11 plus 1 partial

Rear delts 15lbs x 14 plus 7 partials

Db preacher 10kg x 11 last set

Plank 3x65 secs sets

Quick Vid of my deads, final set.(excuse the facial expression lol)...

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xui0h6_nottm-i-phone-040_sport

Again everthing up in sets/reps etc. Def looking fuller and bigger so happy, only negative is i would say ive lost of my conditioning from when i went on hols and i seem to bloat so easily, even being super strict and creatine always has a big effect on me when it comes to bloat

Legs tomorrow,then getting full sleeve outline done


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Monday legs

Seated hammy curls failed on 9 plates x 7 plus 1 partial

Extensions 90kg x 11 reps plus 4 partials

Squats  Failed on 80kg x 6

Seated calfs 82.5 x 16 reps plus 4 partials

leg raises 28/20/15

Still going in the right direction, def getting bigger also

Squat tekkers vid... 5 quick reps, just with 60 on the bar

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xul3em_squat-001_sport


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

ash all the best with this mate... I will have a catch up read later :thumbup1:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers jay

I'm moving in the right direction at last


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Vids look good.

Form pretty much bang on... All Id say is maybe on squat take a slightly wider stance maybe just a couple inches so you can hit depth with out that forward lean...

Deads all I can say is dnt bother racking it after last rep just fight that last negative. Form was spot on tho.

Seem to be progressing well mate

Happy with your progress so keep it up. We will keep all as it is till you start to stagnate then we will change things up. But if its working its working.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok bud

Spot on

Ill keep going like you said

Ill get some more vids up, maybe of my mrs next time


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Ok bud
> 
> Spot on
> 
> ...


Will she be doing partial rep squat on you cock? Has to be related to training in some way... Lol get em up!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

She'll be doing what I tell her to.

Maybe some walking lunges onto my tongue

Either way it will be of her getting butchered,


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

OK so Wednesday was push session

Incline bb failed on 60kg x 5

Dips failed on BW x 6

Side raises 20lbs x 12 plus 5 partials

Ez bar skulls 27.5kg x 9 reps plus 2 partials

Crunches 50,37,26

Great strong session, everything up again, side raises stayed the same, skulls up by 1 rep

Adding weight to dips next Wednesday


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pull day on Friday followed by a large p1ss up at a wedding...

Bw narrow grip chins Failed on BW x6

Deadlifts 100kg x 9

Db pullovers 22.5kg x 12

Rear delts 15lbs x 15 plus 4 partials to failure

Db preacher curls 10kg x 12 reps to failure

Plank 3x70 secs

Great little workout, got one more rep out on Deads, smashed the chins and pullovers for me, and have some nice doms in lats at last

Diet has been sh1t for the last 3 days as had a wedding on friday and been feeling ill last two days

been to the sh1t house about 10 times, almost as many as Supra:laugh:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Pull day on Friday followed by a large p1ss up at a wedding...
> 
> Bw narrow grip chins Failed on BW x6
> 
> ...


All looks good bud


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> All looks good bud


Yea apart from the sh1tes i agree

Pretty pleased with the 9 rep Chins then followed up with 6 reps to failure. All done naturally, i couldnt of done that 6 months ago


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Legs monday.... very tired

Lying hammys failed on 52.5kg x 8 reps plus 5 partials

Extensions failed on 95kg x 9 reps plus 4 partials

Squats failed on 80kg x 8

Smiths calfs 40kg x 20,16x13 plus partials

Leg raises 3 x 30,20,15 plus partials

And done

Gonna put up a couple of vids for legs and core, not very well filmed though

Everything lift up again, 4 extra reps on Squats, hammys starting to feel fuller and stronger


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Weight on monday morning naked was 178.8lbs

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xupzc6_legs-vids-002_sport


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Push Wednesday

Decline bb 70kg x 10 Final set

Dips 5kg added x 6. Bw to failure x 6 plus 3 partials

Side raises 10kg x 5 plus 7 partials to failure

Skulls 30kg x 6 failed

Crunches 50,44,30

Chest is on fire this morning

Couple of form vids...

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xurcr0_vids-push-002_sport

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xurc0q_vids-push-001_sport


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Form looks good mate

Dead stop maybe a little longer tithe stop, just a sec more... Completely let the tension goad re lift like on deads.

Lateral raise looks good... If im nit picking id say get the elbows up a little more.

Rocky crunch looks good.

Get a did of leg raises up so I can see them.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok mate to be honest those jacknife raises are what im doing for leg raises???


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xusmkw_back-vids-001_sport

Vid of wide grip pull ups, hateful exercise imo


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Good stufff mate you banged out around 15 reps


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

baggsy said:


> Good stufff mate you banged out around 15 reps


Well semi reps



And the facial expressions


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Ok mate to be honest those jacknife raises are what im doing for leg raises???


Leg raises... Hardcore ones are what Rocky does in Rocky IV.

What I want you to do is lay on a bench back on bench legs off bench... feet go front about an inch from floor and up to 90 degrees


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ok ill you tube rocky style leg raises lol


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Things look like they are going really well mate. Strength getting there. And progressing each week can't ask more than that.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yep your right K

Just wanna jump on cycle now though, getting greedy


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Legs,chest and arms have def seen an improvement

It's just my delts that never seem to grow, I have terrible shoulders, in size and streng


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Legs,chest and arms have def seen an improvement
> 
> It's just my delts that never seem to grow, I have terrible shoulders, in size and streng


Ok I can change program in a few wks to address this?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea ill send you some pics and see what you think?

No **** though Ginge??????????


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Friday back

Wide grip chins Assisted 40kg x 6 reps to failure plus 8 partials

Deadlift 100kg x 10,x8

Db pullovers 25kg x 9

Rear delts 20lbs x 8 plus 6 partials

Db preacher 12.5kg x 6 with spots

Plank 3 x 70 secs

Pullovers shooting up still, The DB curls were abit strange though, could only manage 2 reps before getting a spot but with 10kg i can get 16 out.

Will be taking pics at some point today, got a training partner from tomorrow so see how that goes


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

Nice one on the journal mate. Has your training split always been push pull legs split ash?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers bud

No. To be honest I have done a lot of different splits and I would say that's the main reason why I have struggled for so long, that and maybe not eating enough

Now, having Jimbo basically telling me what to do I don't have the worry and not gonna keep changing my routine every Sunday evening to get the magic formula

Consistency is key, over and over and over


----------



## tomo8 (May 29, 2010)

I train natty an work as a brickie so was thinkin of tryin push pull legs an only doing 3 days a week instead of 5 at the min, im tryin to put size on over the winter.

You feel it helps? Its hard cos i wanna be in the gym all the time an feel like im not doing enough for each body part doing push pull legs.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

tomo8 said:


> I train natty an work as a brickie so was thinkin of tryin push pull legs an only doing 3 days a week instead of 5 at the min, im tryin to put size on over the winter.
> 
> You feel it helps? Its hard cos i wanna be in the gym all the time an feel like im not doing enough for each body part doing push pull legs.


Yea I understand what your saying about not being in the gym everyday but you need recovery time.

Especially with you being a brickie I would say eat like a biatch, rest up, do a 3 day split. You could go full body x 3 a week

Since going with Jim I've def added size and that's push pull legs

I just train to high intensity, always out of breath bending over a bench fcked


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Weight this AM... 177.6lbs

Over a lb lost in a week somewhere, prob water 

Don't know where from, strength is still going up though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I always had small shoulders untill I started aas and they exploded, same with 3 people I know who started around the same time and same with my current training partners who's have gone like bowling balls! Yours will do the same I bet you. I stopped training mine for near on a year because overpowered my garbage chest but I'm getting some balance back now.

Glad things are going well. How you finding sticking to diet?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Garbage chest  like it

Yea diets cool, easy to follow and prep.

Currently buzzin my t1ts off once again from the bbw charge.

I just hate losing weight, I've been around 170s/180s for too long now and the only time I looked big is when I ate my way up to 190+ but also very bloated and gained abit of stomach fat, doing full body x 3 per week


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Got a training partner too at last, the old fckers in there first thing don't know **** about spotting


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Legs on Monday

Seated hammy curl 9 plates x 12

Leg extensions 95kg x 11

Squats 80 x 12

Seated calfs 90kg x 20 plus 1 partial

Leg raises 30/21/20

Good session, Squats on the rise


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Chest,delts,tri's

Incline bench 4th set 60kg x 10

Dips +5kg x 8,bw x 7 to failure

Side delts 10kg x 6 plus 8 partials

Skulls 30kg x 7 with a spot

Crunches 30/22/21

And done. Prob the most productive sessions so far, have training partner now, felt so strong in there, just got to keep going and getting stronger

Diets been clean too all week


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Good stuff mate. Backs looking real good in your Avi!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Cheers mate

Just need to add some size to it now though


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

All in good time mate.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea

Slow and steady wins the race


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

what are your goals Ash?

i need to go-ok no flaming here lads, haha-from 48 chest, 55 shoulders, 17 arms, 14 forearms, 8 wrists, 26 thighs, 16 calfs and a ckufing nearly 40 waist, to the following: 52-54 chest, 58-60 shoulders, 20 arms, 16 or 17 forearms, 9 wrist, 28 thighs, 18 calfs, and reduce waist to 36 max 37.

yeah, not easy. final weight doesnt matter, i calculated like 18 stone, could be more tho.

cheers m8


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Goals are to get bigger first and foremost

But I have a wedding in Cyprus next June and need to be lean as poss for that

After that's done then its bulk bulk bulk

Lol

As for the measurements I have no idea how long it will take you do reach your goals

But try and do one thing at a time, and stick to a ped, don't keep swapping and changing, stick to what works

Pmag is the equivalent to tbol I would suggest


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice one mate,

http://dragonnutrition.co.uk/index.php/product/pro-stano this sounds good to get myself going again, aggression up etc.

any good is it? never heard of these lads til now.

gone from ex euro champ doing all the work for me to ckufing homeboy brew idiot......sheesh.


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

Nice one mate,

http://dragonnutrition.co.uk/index.php/product/pro-stano this sounds good to get myself going again, aggression up etc.

any good is it? never heard of these lads til now.

gone from ex euro champ doing all the work for me to ckufing homeboy brew idiot......sheesh.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea as far as I know the stano should be used to add into a cycle of something else

It will harden you up and your libido should go through the roof cos its dht based


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

thanks am looking into it.

check ur pms mate

have a good weekend!!!

Ben


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Pull on friday, cracking session...

Close grip chins Bw x 10, x7

Deads 105kg x 9 x 3

Db pullovers 25kg x 12

Rear delts 20lbs x 8 plus 10 partials

Db preacher 12.5kg x 8 x 6

Plank 75 secs x 3

Good session God another 5kg on deads, db pullovers up too, mrs got me angry so smashed session under an hour, always the best way


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

Ash hey up m8

thats an unusual plan m8, for cutting and all yeah? mine are nearly as mixed sometimes, i usually just hit a couple of muscle groups mega hard now. need to make myself up a new plan tho.

yep mrs always good to get us p1ssed, n i dont mean beer.

Ben


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Im getting coached by Jim so he doesnt want me to post full training and diet for obvs reasons

Trying to bulk up till march time i would say

Goona take some pics soon today


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Only just found this, best get reading good luck


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> Only just found this, best get reading good luck


Ha cheers mate


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

thoughts on CJC 1295??

peptide route suits me, sounds like all I need.

joints, strength, size.....


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea

Sounds like a plan but I wouldn't say size and strength like aas would give you to be fair mate


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

ye i hear you bud but lets see what the blood work tells us.

i put on muscle easily enough, using just creatine, but want to boost things up a bit. think i hit a wall. haha.

will go back to AAS after sorting out peptide run.

CJC on its own? some are saying use it with GHRP 2 or 6

cheers


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea use the two in conjunction bud


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

suits me mate

what are you hoping to bulk up to?

im off now, duty calls haha.

Ben


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have no set target weight just too keep getting stronger and bigger until its time to revealt the steal


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I have no set target weight just too keep getting stronger and bigger until its time to revealt the steal


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Start of week 7 with Jim then, getting stronger all the time but size isnt coming as much as what i want, maybe im being to im patient

Had to train this morning due to a big meeting with a director at work tomorrow:2guns:

Legs...

Lying hammy curls 57.5kg x 6 x 4 plus 5 partials

Leg extension 100kg(stack) x10 x 11 plus 3 partials

Squat 82.5kg x 8 x 7

Smiths calfs 40kg x 20,15,13

Leg raises(jacknifes) 32,22,21

On my own in there this morning so didnt have spot, even so everything going up in the right direction, strangly my claf raises i seem to be losing reps, but this myabe due to less rest time

Some pics



Lost alot of definition now and bit watery, cant believe i look smaller now then when i was quite lean but i guess thats the way cos i am def stronger and thicker

Back looks ok but very spott and im totally natty at the minute

Onwards and upwards i guess, weigh self tomoz


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

Journal is great mate nice and detailed.

How many warm up sets do you do prior to working sets? I see you've up it to two working sets now.


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

impressive leg ext weight dude, and really good hammer curl weight too.

what height and weight are you at the mo? 5,10-6ft? 13 stone odd??


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> Journal is great mate nice and detailed.
> 
> How many warm up sets do you do prior to working sets? I see you've up it to two working sets now.


Cheers mate, need to get some more vids up

I do about 2/3 warm up sets depending on the lift then work sets

I've always done this with Jim it's just he doesn't want all the plan revealed in my journal

I'm dying to know what you profile name stands for?


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Cheers mate, need to get some more vids up
> 
> I do about 2/3 warm up sets depending on the lift then work sets
> 
> ...


Sex and Cunnilingus coach


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

s&ccoach said:


> Sex and Cunnilingus coach


Ha nice

You got a journo going?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Weight this am...189.2lbs

Up by almost 3lbs from last Monday


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

longtimetrainin said:


> impressive leg ext weight dude, and really good hammer curl weight too.
> 
> what height and weight are you at the mo? 5,10-6ft? 13 stone odd??


At the minute I'm 5 ft 11, little over but not 6ft

Maybe just 13 stone, got to keep adding good weight


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

sh1t ur making me feel guilty for being a f4at 4rse!!!

snap on height, tho i was a good 6ft lost a bit due to dunno, age, lack of stretching-i effin hate stretching-lack of martial arts...lack of gear? haha i was taller squatting 160kg 4x10 than i am now doing half due to sh1tty knees.

what you looking to bulk up to? i need to build up AND lose the gut, 40 inches is pretty bad......

keep up the good work. and thanks again.

Ben


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Dunno never heard of losing height due to lack of gear lol

I'm not worried about weight, I just wanna get as big ad possible before I have to diet down again

Unless your on hear I would just choose one goal and stick to it rather than recomping for ages


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

joking ref lack of gear m8, hahaha.

i have a goal alright, and im not worried about weight but know that the two will go hand in hand. think my bis n tris are blocked, cant get above 17" so time for drugs.

was a mate at my old gym-i moved away-same height as us, bouncer at a local club, he used plenty of good gear and had the same sort of stats i was looking for, BUT he had a gut the size of bhuddhas at 20 stone.{sorry Stu if your reading m8} so looks like it will be tricky.

cheers


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea but that gut could be from peps etc???


----------



## s&amp;ccoach (May 18, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Ha nice
> 
> You got a journo going?


I haven't mate, very tempted to as got a blast coming up soon.

Get nagged at for being on here as it is for chatting to "bodybuilding friends" (said in sarcastic inberweeners way) b!tch.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea she thinks that i come on here to chat women up

I chat to everyone, but i consider it online friends as opposed to real friends until i meet people off here


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

get used to it lads, bloody snap Ash......hahaha, nearly killed me ffs.

neway havent used peps mate so dunno what u mean.......

on another note, is it only me that finds 21s like way better than all other biceps exs???

cheers


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Never really done 21s so wouldnt know to be honest

I have done higher rep work for a better pump but not sure on there muscle building ability

Some peps make your stomach very bloated and you get interal organ growth so you look like you have a extended/bloated stomach with abs drawn on top


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

Ash, 21s r great m8 try em, give me results every time.

ref peps, been reading up, hgh is known for organ growth, peps not really only after like years of use maybe. then it depends on the dose.

i reckon 100mcg a day of each which is supposedly saturation dose, will do, for 6 months or so.

pricey!!!

cheers


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea it is pricey, but its what your after right?

Cheaper way would be aas


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

its the toy for the boy

tried my sources tho no joy, seems peps are like abnormal.

got the flu, still gonna do some 21s, forearm work, tris. get pumped or die trying.

cheers


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Abnormal?


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

as in the contrary to normal! they just dont offer them.....

i found some pep specialist sites but got no reply from the most serious looking one, suppose i need a heads up on this. hmm.

21s went down well regardless of flu, of to the mechanic now with the bloody car, then have to work this evening.

howd the meeting with the dir. go?

cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Hows it going big lad? 3lbs gain is good, better than my 18lbs loss from being ill with food poisoning/virus for 3 weeks!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

longtimetrainin said:


> as in the contrary to normal! they just dont offer them.....
> 
> i found some pep specialist sites but got no reply from the most serious looking one, suppose i need a heads up on this. hmm.
> 
> ...


Yea not too bad mate cheers, only taliking for about 30mins, all positive stuff so onwards and upwards

Pm the site you are on about

Cars can be pricey as i have recently found out


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Hows it going big lad? 3lbs gain is good, better than my 18lbs loss from being ill with food poisoning/virus for 3 weeks!


Yea good mate, had to improvise this morning as the bench seems to be out of order(push day)

But still going in the right direction, just maybe push day is slowing down abit in regards to progress but push and legs are still flying up in reps and weight

Hows your training going?

How was it with Ojay over the weekend?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Train was good with @OJay mate. Enjoyed it but calves are still screwed and he said didnt even hit them hardly. fcuking feels like it.

Was wierd training in a different gym, the barbell felt really thick and i only managed something like 12 at 100kg but was doing 130kg at my current gym, wierd.

Im back eating again now so expecting some weight to fly back on, back up 5lbs last few days.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Train was good with @OJay mate. Enjoyed it but calves are still screwed and he said didnt even hit them hardly. fcuking feels like it.
> 
> Was wierd training in a different gym, the barbell felt really thick and i only managed something like 12 at 100kg but was doing 130kg at my current gym, wierd.
> 
> Im back eating again now so expecting some weight to fly back on, back up 5lbs last few days.


That is alot of weight lost mate, i feel for ya

I was crying to jim about losing 2 lbs ish, he then told me what has happened to you... so i shut up lol

Fair play for getting the weight back on though bud, what was it in the end?

Yea i know what you mean about the different gym but it probably just threw your mindset and once you have in your head "this is a thicker bar thank im used to" then your screwed. Theres a slightly thicker bar at my gym and it always seem heavier(all in my head)

One thing is for sure its much more slippery than the original bar in there


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

that type of weight loss shouldnt be too hard to recover from, as in our sick weight is less than our healthy weight imho. mate back at the old gym i mentioned before got a stomach virus that lasted agesss and lost 30lbs, was back up in no time tho. 3 weeks i think. recovery dose too mind, hahaha.

thick bar syndrome eh? thats weird bcos i get the opposite. in fact i made myself a bar with 1" plate ends and 1.5" mid section. prefer the fuller grip and less strain on middle of palm.

still suffering here, ckufing flu, managed to do those 21s well, only 35kg tho, tricep pulldowns 25 and 30kg for high reps, and low pulley pull and let goes, lol no idea what they are called, for forearms anyway, use the straight tri pulldown bar, pull it up from the floor and release it to the end of your fingers and pull back in to full grip. super painful pumps!!! i use 75 or 80kg for plenty of reps, try it.

cheers


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yeah itll fly back on plus much more, trust me 

It was campylobator, a for of gastroenteritis, its killed two old people round here they couldnt get fluids in them quick enough. Having 41 sh1ts in a day is no fun and dripping with sweat to the point you need to buy a new bed quilt!! Horrible. Recovered now though and ready to smash all my personal best lifts this next few months.


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

i trust you supra, no worries mate. the flamers will have to suck on the fact that, if you werent into bb and gear, you might not have gotten through that sh1t as well as you did, sounds like a bu66er......41 dumps a day.....ckufing hell......

would be on the super vits straight away me, stress me right out.

having flu n stuff makes me hungry, but i will prob lose 5lbs before its up. will be on the peps soon and up by 15lbs so i win in the end.haha.

cheers, keep up the good work

Ben


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes im back on peps now, hunger is ok but not great. Upped my vitamin C.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yeah itll fly back on plus much more, trust me
> 
> It was campylobator, a for of gastroenteritis, its killed two old people round here they couldnt get fluids in them quick enough. Having 41 sh1ts in a day is no fun and dripping with sweat to the point you need to buy a new bed quilt!! Horrible. Recovered now though and ready to smash all my personal best lifts this next few months.


Nice no point in having some sh1tty cold, might as well do it properly lol

41 Poos though must of got boring in the end lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

longtimetrainin said:


> that type of weight loss shouldnt be too hard to recover from, as in our sick weight is less than our healthy weight imho. mate back at the old gym i mentioned before got a stomach virus that lasted agesss and lost 30lbs, was back up in no time tho. 3 weeks i think. recovery dose too mind, hahaha.
> 
> thick bar syndrome eh? thats weird bcos i get the opposite. in fact i made myself a bar with 1" plate ends and 1.5" mid section. prefer the fuller grip and less strain on middle of palm.
> 
> ...


Nice, get a couple of you tube links for them?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes im back on peps now, hunger is ok but not great. Upped my vitamin C.


Vit c make you hungry?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Vit c make you hungry?


Nope helps against getting ill though.


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Nice, get a couple of you tube links for them?


good idea, let me get the mrs back from her hols then will get em on there.

forearms and wrists tend to be a cnut for me, dunno why.

supra ref peps, excellent, thanks to Ash thats the way im heading for sure. usual cycle yeah?

cheers


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

For pep protocal i would follow @Pscarb thread,it may be a sticky on here

Aas i would just do what you have done before, dbol or test


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

cheers again Ash contacted the big guy for some info.

couldnt find the thread, brain fuzzy from mix of creatine and paracetomol hahaha...na, just from the bug!

AAS out for the mo, back on after pep joy ride.

keep pumping!

Ben


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Anyway trained on my own today, training partner lasted approx 7 days, fcking fairy

Push...

Decline smiths 60kg x 12,12

Decline DB 30kg x 12,12

Dips +5kg x 8, bw x 7

Side raise 10kg x 7 x 6, 5kg to failure

Ez skulls 30kg x 11

Floor crunches 40/28/30

Great session, felt fcked at first but got into it. No training partner now but in the words of a Viking @Mingster "i may have to walk this path on my own" 

Impressed myslef with the floor skulls with ez bar. Struggled to get 7 reps out at 30kg last week but this week 11 came easy, another 2.5kg to added next week. And that means only one thing GROWTH

Long may it continue.

Two days off then pull on friday,i can smell the iron talking to me


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

i only do 30kg on skulls too mate, they are bl00dy hard lol.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Hello Ash. Crazy as it seems I didn't even know this was your journal lol...


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> i only do 30kg on skulls too mate, they are bl00dy hard lol.


Yea they are, dead stops is different from what i have done in the past. But i was very happy with the form reps


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Mingster said:


> Hello Ash. Crazy as it seems I didn't even know this was your journal lol...


LOL you ok mate, youve probably been too busy slaying Saxons and the like:lol:

Guess what, ive actually stuck to a routine for 7 weeks now and the best part is...its actually working

Who'd have thought lol


----------



## OJay (Mar 7, 2008)

Suprakill4 said:


> Train was good with @OJay mate. Enjoyed it but calves are still screwed and he said didnt even hit them hardly. fcuking feels like it.
> 
> Was wierd training in a different gym, the barbell felt really thick and i only managed something like 12 at 100kg but was doing 130kg at my current gym, wierd.
> 
> Im back eating again now so expecting some weight to fly back on, back up 5lbs last few days.


Mine are fine! legs are sore from saturday though and all the damn mexican waves we had to do at the stars lol

I love smashing calves every session they're responding as you noticed so gonna keep doing it ill show you some real high intensity techniques on them when I come up mate


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Yes def working mate. Just need to bring the outer calf up like I do to match thickness and depth of inner.

Was good to meet up mate be great when you come up in January.

And course it's working ash, your coached by south coast champion!


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Suprakill4 said:


> Yes def working mate. Just need to bring the outer calf up like I do to match thickness and depth of inner.
> 
> Was good to meet up mate be great when you come up in January.
> 
> And course it's working ash, your coached by south coast champion!


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

Quick recommendation

pro nutrition creatine, the creapure one is amazing, and the non creapure is really good. you can buy it direct from the manufacturer online too.

with the pure one I gained a good 6lbs in a week. might just be me tho, weirdo see......hahahaha

day off today, back to the gym tomorrow hoping to be free enough of my flu n stuff. funny mix, legs and chest, due to not being able to train properly for the last few days.

Cheers

Ben


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

Quick recommendation

pro nutrition creatine, the creapure one is amazing, and the non creapure is really good. you can buy it direct from the manufacturer online too.

with the pure one I gained a good 6lbs in a week. might just be me tho, weirdo see......hahahaha

day off today, back to the gym tomorrow hoping to be free enough of my flu n stuff. funny mix, legs and chest, due to not being able to train properly for the last few days.

Cheers

Ben


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Legs n chest, sounds like a long workout mate

Ill check out the protein mate.

I have been on mono,DAA and beta alanine for about 6 weeks now and i think its time to have a week or 2 break from it. Once i start my cycle i will be using the rest up of this mix in pct also.

May look into the supps Jim has reccomended once all my raw powder has gone


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

gym today, odd routine, felt pretty off really, lots of niggles playing up and defo looking forward to peps. i reckon a 6 month run, and i will be buying x amount at a time so i can see how i feel and how well things go.

tired out now, prob a bad idea on the tail end of tough colds or flu, but i cant stand the losses.

its all in the game.

cheers


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea peps should sort out injuries

Have you got any vids of these exercises that you don't know the name of???

Lol


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Morning ash... hows things fella? are you still growing


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Morning ash... hows things fella? are you still growing


Morning jay man, you ok?

My willy was growing this morning I tell ya, couldn't wake her up though lol 

Yea think so man, getting stronger every week

How's your training ?


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Morning jay man, you ok?
> 
> My willy was growing this morning I tell ya, couldn't wake her up though lol
> 
> ...


Im good mate.. Just started my blast of test depo & tren.. so I feel like a machine now! lol

If your having trouble waking this misses up, I could pop round when you go to work... I do anything for a mate :thumb:


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> Im good mate.. Just started my blast of test depo & tren.. so I feel like a machine now! lol
> 
> If your having trouble waking this misses up, I could pop round when you go to work... I do anything for a mate :thumb:


Ha I wondered what your response was gonna be mate, your a sex pest

I reckon even you would struggle with this one 

I want to feel like a machine too, but have to be careful with what meds I take dude

On one hand I think fvck it and in the other I think I'm not so sure

You cycle a lot???


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

ash1981 said:


> Ha I wondered what your response was gonna be mate, your a sex pest
> 
> I reckon even you would struggle with this one
> 
> ...


I used 2 run to 10 week cycles per year.. but over the last 12 months Ive been blasting and cruising... this is my last blast then its pct, I plan on having a big break after this one.... so I will be putting my all into this one :thumbup1:

Im sure Jim will advise you well on the meds


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Jay.32 said:


> I used 2 run to 10 week cycles per year.. but over the last 12 months Ive been blasting and cruising... this is my last blast then its pct, I plan on having a big break after this one.... so I will be putting my all into this one :thumbup1:
> 
> Im sure Jim will advise you well on the meds


Fair play fella. Yea Jim had advised me well, but everything he says I have an excuse not to do it lol

He loves me


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

So trained back Friday morning

Wide grip shins 40kg assistance x 6 reps inc 8 partials

Deads 105 kg x 10 x 5

Db pullovers 27.5kg x 7

Rear delts 20lbs x 9 x 9 inc 5 partials

Db preacher 12.5kg x 7 with spot. Drop set 10kg x 4

Plank Bw x 80 secs x 3

Good session, deads almost killed me. Fcking hate wide grip chins:cursing:

My rear delts are growing nicely, not something i have looked at before but can def see an improvement when flexing now


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

ash1981 said:


> Yea peps should sort out injuries
> 
> Have you got any vids of these exercises that you don't know the name of???
> 
> Lol


haha you got me there, ok hang on will sort one out dead soon. dunno bout you lads but wrists and forearms are like whoaaaaa holy grail stuff for me...lol.......when i get them in shape i notice the diff on bench, db press, mil press, just like grip and strength in gen really. always looking into new exs for them.

feeling betta, forearm and arm workout tomorrow home gym, then gym monday too.

fight fire with fire.........

have a good weekend Ash n lads


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea i struggle with my elbows

but in general im ok


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quick video of deadlifting form...

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xv6tif_new-deads-002_sport#.UKkr4IZy3bg


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

Hmm not bad, I go much lower butt-wise when dlifting, and completely destroy my thighs doing so. I also do Romanian deads, supposedly risky but very good imho....!! will be doing them tomorrow.

keep up the good work Ash


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea that's what I'm worried about my **** not going down far enough

I can feel it in my lower back more when doing the way in the vid

My legs are so long that I keep hitting them on the way down


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

yep i know what you mean, but its not leg length its actually to do with form, as i found out......its weird, its timing and form combined, so as the bar comes up it has to sort of be held dead firm, not jerked up as we tend to do. anyway i had the same prob and got over it, however i dislike dlifting apart from Romanian style, i even prefer hack deadlifting. strengthens the knees.

I tend to force myself into squats, and the much nicer front squats. for ex when i do legs this week, i shall do Roms, squat, front squat, leg ext. all preceded by standing calf machine. calves could do with more work.

legs hurt so much from thurss tough workout with flu that i shant be doing legs again til after thurs i would say. walking like an 80yr old this weekend.....

tomorrow shoulders and back, odd mix again due to recovery. ffs.

arms today, brilliant, daa and creatine woke me right up.

cheers mate


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ha ha good mate fair play ill keep tinkering with deads, keep recording them

But yea another weird mix for you. What time do you train


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

2 o clock ish finish work at 1pm tomorrow.

think I gained a lb or 2 regardless of illness, hahaha. may have to look into my fat issue tho.......lol......both of us are big, me AND my friend belly........just think, i eat good food, clean food, dont take sugar, and barely drink. trouble is i still get heavy, with the negs included.

peps may have some negs that way, but worth it to get my banged up knees and tendons in order.

cheers mate have a good one

Ben


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I need to clean my weekend diet up big time

Don't tell Jim though

Lol


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Weigh in this am...177.6lbs

Down two lbs


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Not muscle it's water. My weight can fluctuate 7lb in a day mate. You training today? Day off for me thank god, I need it after legs yesterday.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea mate training right now.

Legs

Reps and weight all up again, apart from calfs. Very strange

How was your session yesterday?

Bloated to fck at the minute, my diet at weekends is criminal to be honest, own fault


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

You are slacking if you can text between a legs session 

Was good mate, smashed it yesterday. I'm literally obcessed with bodybuilding at the minute more than ever I just cannot wait to get in the gym non stop lol.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Good mate

Today I wasn't feeling it at all, tired And done what I had to

Feel bloated, sick, loss of appetite and massive loss of libido

Not sure what the deal is

Feel like im shrinking


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

It happens mate, just gotta force the food down like i do every meal, or pin some ghrp-6 before each solid meal.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea I think this bbw charge is killing my appetite and the stims isn't doing my sex drive any good


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

lol Ash you have caught my disease mate, sounds something like my trip.....

with just daa, good food but not a huge amount, and a couple of heaped teaspoons of creatine i feel huge....dread to think what weight i am......

like i said maybe for me, apart from my arms tho, i have no probs growing but my joints and tendons b1tch all day long. typical ffs.....ckufing God of nogogym at me again........ha we`ll see.

peps are on the menu alright, prob around Xmas tho as that suits me regarding work free time etc...

my weight fluctuates too mate, especially if i am tired, or had a heavy weekend, work stress, and so on. dunno if you should even look at the scales, maybe just in the mirror! a tape measure is a must for me....need to be sure of progress.

cheers, dont worry

Ben


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Yea you are right about the scales thing mate

Fck knows what's up with me yesterday

I wish mono would blow me up like that lol

Have you got any pics? Where's you avi?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Yea you are right about the scales thing mate
> 
> Fck knows what's up with me yesterday
> 
> ...


I really rate creatine...

You want a regime? I feel it will make a diff


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> I really rate creatine...
> 
> You want a regime? I feel it will make a diff


Yea go on then?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Will send it in a bit


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I love creatine. Stopped it and def felt I ran out of drive quicker in workouts and lactic acid hit quicker.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Sounds interesting, never had much out it to be fair


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Sounds interesting, never had much out it to be fair


Maybe need to try the ethyl ester.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Maybe need to try the ethyl ester.


DO you find with people who don't seem to get that much out of creatine that changing the type can help get better results?? I never seem to get too much from it however I leave it in there as its pretty much the most used/research proven supplement on the market and every little helps


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> DO you find with people who don't seem to get that much out of creatine that changing the type can help get better results?? I never seem to get too much from it however I leave it in there as its pretty much the most used/research proven supplement on the market and every little helps


My thoughts exactly


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Bad Alan said:


> DO you find with people who don't seem to get that much out of creatine that changing the type can help get better results?? I never seem to get too much from it however I leave it in there as its pretty much the most used/research proven supplement on the market and every little helps


Yea bud.

Gotta at last try every avenue...

Im lucky that cheap old mono works well for for me...

Ethyl ester will be more easily absorbed and cause less bloat so the size increase may not be as prominent but the intra workout recovery should be noticeably better...

I was struggling with Db press during prep, was gettin like 10reps on 60k bds 1st set then like 4 reps on 2nd work set... Added creatine and simple crabs pre and Pw and went to 10 and 6-7 on 2nd...

Deffo helped...


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Subbed :beer:


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

Creatine works wonders for me, but just so any numbnuts out there know, it aint to be confused with juice etc.

i used to pro nutrition products, creapur mono, and standard mono. the crea was a trip, took like a heaped tablespoon full and it felt like 30 cups of coffee....ace! then the other i am still using, costs p1ss all, so no worries.

peptides under the xmas tree mwaahhaahaa

will do my best not to explode.

will add a pic asap, ffs, my nokia needs a lead i dont have that wasnt provided......

Ben


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

longtimetrainin said:


> Creatine works wonders for me, but just so any numbnuts out there know, it aint to be confused with juice etc.
> 
> i used to pro nutrition products, creapur mono, and standard mono. the crea was a trip, took like a heaped tablespoon full and it felt like 30 cups of coffee....ace! then the other i am still using, costs p1ss all, so no worries.
> 
> ...


Cool mate yea yet to try creapure, juts regs mono i have used in the past

Interested in creapump however sounds good to me


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

ash1981 said:


> Cool mate yea yet to try creapure, juts regs mono i have used in the past
> 
> Interested in creapump however sounds good to me


Creapump- good as a pre workout stim but as a creatine product Im not sure how the caffeine content effects the creatine.

Creapure- read small print... Creatine mono is 99.9% pure and crapure is 99.99% pure mono... Up to you if you wanna pay the extra cash... I can't see there beings noticeable diff...


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

Jim

Mono isnt 99.99% pure usually, i mean it is like 80% pure at best most of the time, and has some sort of junk added. creapure is defo 99.99% good to go, as i defo noticed the dif between the two.....i read somewhere that to have creapure on your product costs and is like proof of purity and quality.

bought creatine off ebay and i bought creapure as i had cheap mono and it bloated the fck out of me and gave me a rumbling gut, well they sent me non creapure ffs and i said oy oy whats this.....got them to send me a half size creapure tub as well. so i started using the half size first, amazing stuff and i cant recommend it enough.....then i moved onto the other thinking it would be the same just a bit like, sh1tty to digest or whatever and well.......its good but not that good.

cheers, cant wait to soak up some peps.

Ash hows tricks?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

longtimetrainin said:


> Jim
> 
> Mono isnt 99.99% pure usually, i mean it is like 80% pure at best most of the time, and has some sort of junk added. creapure is defo 99.99% good to go, as i defo noticed the dif between the two.....i read somewhere that to have creapure on your product costs and is like proof of purity and quality.
> 
> ...


creatine mono from myp stated 99.9% whereas creapure is 99.99%? that'd what it says on site any way...


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

I see what you mean Jim

But now they are stamping creapure on monos to certify quality and purity. I reckon any GOOD make does the job fine.

There was defo a dif between creapure and mono with pro nutrition....price wise too.

The cheap no name brand i bought ages ago was sh1t....i grew alright, into a water Buffalo.....ffs even the mrs was impressed but i thought `will this last, bet it wont` and it didnt. plus all that water......

pro nut seems cheaper than others and went down mega well, so thumbs up....any other reasonably priced high qual monos you recommend?? how dear is myp?

cheers mate


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Where's the training logs and stuff or have I stumbled into the wrong thread? I thought this was your training journal ash mate?? :whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

longtimetrainin said:


> I see what you mean Jim
> 
> But now they are stamping creapure on monos to certify quality and purity. I reckon any GOOD make does the job fine.
> 
> ...


as you say bud any good brand mono will do the job

Boditronics are a good brand


----------



## longtimetrainin (Sep 18, 2012)

Hi Ash mate all well? training news?

thanks for the creatine info Jim mate

peps under the xmas tree......ye like literally.....no issues with my lot haha.....cant fckin wait....

legs shoulder and back all together yesterday, n ye I did a made a good job of it too......necked 6 creatine caps and was already on daa......

Ben


----------

